# Can I bring in Xmas cake?



## Spondoolees (Sep 20, 2012)

Friends are visiting for Christmas and intend to bring home made Christmas cake into Malaysia! They are concerned it will be confiscated are they allowed to bring it through customs at KLIA?

Thanks


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Of course you can bring in a home made Christmas cake into Malaysia. Yes the hand carry item will probably be inspected and confiscated depending on the customs officer in that lane. 

Rather than delicately hand carry a cream fruit cake, it might be wise if your friend brings the unique dry ingredients and bake it in your home in KL.


----------

